# 928 buying advice?



## Bobbin-Man

Hi all, a first post for a newby ........

I'm considering buying a Bianchi 928 to replace my ageing Giant carbon steed. I've found a well priced and specced (Ultegra) version at Evan's Cycles (UK based) - but it's listed as a Bianchi B4P C-Tech. 

When I've Googled this I'm only getting hits that are Evan's Cylces related - can it be that they have the listing wrong, or is this a frame that differs from the usual 928? They also list SL and T-Cube versions that are different! Can anyone help with any information about the B4P C-Tech? the frame is labelled both 928 and B4P, and it's a 2008 model.

Stu.


----------



## spinmash

A 2008 Bianchi 928 carbon frame comes in 3 flavors - an SL, the T-Cube, and the C2C. 

The SL is their lightest frame, and is in their HoC line (hors categorie) - the top of the line frames. These frames are monocoque carbon, made with "nano-tech" material (meaning the carbon fibers are woven on a microscopic level). A 928SL retails for around $3K USD.

The T-Cube is a new frame for 08, that is built with precut carbon tubes and joined together with a carbon wrap (Tube-To-Tube Technology, Tx3, or T-cubed). It's in their B4P line (Born for Performance). Retails for around $2500.

The C2C is a monocoque frame also in the B4P line, and stands for Coast to Coast. As the name implies, it's more focused on long-haul comfort. Usually, you see this as a built up option - don't know what a frameset costs.

I've owned both the T-Cube and the SL, and loved each - you can't go wrong.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

Spinmash, thank you for comprehensive reply - you have clarified what I had understood to be the case as I have investigated further. This frame is however different ......

It is labelled 928 / B4P / Carbon Tech, and so far I fave found that it is "tube to tube technology", it is however very different to the T-Cube.

There's an image here;
This is the SL;
This is the T-Cube;

It's difficult to see from the image, but the area around the top/seat tube join is distinctive, and different to the other frames - the top tube is fatter and passes "either side" of the seat tube in an arc to then blend neatly into the seat stays - rather like some oversize tube mountain bikes have done with aluminium. Put another way, the seat tube "appears" to pass through the fatter top tube. The maintubes are more akin to oversize tubing than the triangulated sections of the T-Cube. 

The more I investigate, the more I just seem to hit a blank!

Stu.


----------



## spinmash

Seems you have "stumped the chump". I don't know what that is. It looks more like a monocoque frame than T2T, based on the BB junction. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

Still totally unsure as to what a 928 Carbon Tech is, so I contacted Bianchi UK. They've reponded with:


> Dear Stuart
> 
> The Carbon Tech frame is a special promotional model and was/is only available through certain sources. As a promotional model there is none, or at least very limited information available; the only information available is that which appears on Evans web-site.
> Like wise the frame is not comparable with any other Bianchi product. Also you will not see this model listed on Bianchi's web-site.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Pasq Bianchi
> Bianchi UK


Mistery solved!

I've actually now ordered a 928 C2C - it's more suited to my general riding!

Stu.


----------



## are

Out of curiosity, where are the T-Cube 928s made? I know it doesn't really make much of a difference (if any), but it'd be interesting to know if they're actually made in Italy or just painted there.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

Taiwan, as are many of the "big name" carbon frames. Very few frames are now actually made in Italy. Surely not a problem though?


----------



## vdlima

Congratulations on the C2C. I bought an '07 early in the year and absolutely love it...

Also, regarding your question in the other thread... I'm 5'9" and ride the 53".


----------



## spinmash

Actually, I'm not sure that's true. I do know that most of the Bianchi frames are made in Taiwan, but the T-Cube might be an exception. Check out this great article/review of the T-Cube from cycling news:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/reviews/bianchi928_tcube08

Browse through the pic links at the bottom, and you'll find shots of the frame building process. It looks to me as if the tubes are cut, mitered, assembled, and finished in Italy. The tubes themselves may be (and likely are) manufactured elsewhere. Since you can order these frames in custom sizes because of the build process, it leads me to believe they might actually be made in Italy. Notice the frequent use of "maybe, might" in the previous statements, as I have no firsthand knowledge.

For what its worth, the Tcube I have was stickered "Made in Italy", where other Bianchi frames I have were stickered "made in Taiwan". I know that this can mean many things, but thought it worth noting. The finish of the T-Cube seems to lean toward the handmade nature, rather than machine made as well.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

I think you may well be correct - it's certainly a very good article and plenty of links to peruse!

Some good information here also :thumbsup: 

Stu.


----------



## alex0220

My 928 2006 is labelled "Handmade in Italy"!!!!


----------



## Bianchi67

alex0220 said:


> My 928 2006 is labelled "Handmade in Italy"!!!!


So do the other Italian brands listed in that article.


----------



## alex0220

Do you mean mine was not made in italy?


----------



## Bobbin-Man

Having started this thread looking at a 928 "c-tech" that I wasn't really happy about, I did order a 928 C2C in 55cm - it wasn't big enough for me so I then changed the order and decided to go for the new Mono-Q, being available in smaller size increments. I'm now much happier that I have the correct size - 57cm (see my other thread). And it's a fabulous ride :thumbsup: 

Interestingly the C2C that was supplied to my LBS had the same sticker that appears on so many Bianchi frames ...... "Handmade In Italy". As does my new 928 Mono-Q. The monocoque frames are definately made in Taiwan but I believe it then becomes a question of how much of the complete cycle ("officially") was made in Italy or elsewhere. 
My 928 is Campag equipped - groupset and wheels, plus a Fizik saddle, so there's plenty of componentry that's of Italian origin, but as I understand it, I believe it does need to be 50%+ by value to be able to carry the statement, although does it include the labour component? 

BTW, the 928 C2C was Shimano equipped!


----------



## Snufkin

I think perhaps the sticker that says handmade in Italy is the only part that is handmade in Italy . If they are building in Taiwan they should be honest about it, proud in fact, as the Taiwanese make some incredible bikes. I love my Bianchi, and provided it wasn't built in a sweatshop that exploits its workers, I'm not really bothered where it came from. Just where it'll take me.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

:thumbsup:


----------



## Getoutandride

essentially the frame is made in china or taiwan then shipped to italy for paint......or in some extreme cases you know the little head tube badges? haha their the only part actually "made in italy" 

unfortunately the case but really it isnt too much or a problem anymore, ten years ago maybe but these days the carbon plants in asian countries are building very very good products.....still though it kinda makes you feel cheated ay


----------



## mdtompkins

My understanding is that if a certain percentage of the added value is performed in Italy they can label "Made in Italy".


----------



## dave2pvd

All you have to do is assign a $500/hr 'billing rate' to the frame painter and voila! More than 50% value-added in Italy.


----------



## Green Machine

I was almost certain that the 928 SL frames were manufactured in Italy - at the RC factory. I'll have to ask the Bianchi rep when next I speak to him.


----------



## reparto corse

I think only a few models would be made at the factory, most of the tubing if not all would come from somewhere in asia, especially the carbon tubing. Tommasini state that they source all their carbon tubing from from an italian manufacturer, Time and Look i think make their own, i don't know of many others that do this most get theirs from asia. Any ways i would feel robbed if my frame was made in asia due to the fact that i worked hard for the money that i parted with in order to pay for my bike. And if it came out of a mass production line in taiwan, malaysia or china then the price of the product should reflect this. But i know that they still make bikes at the RC factory, if they didn't they wouldnt be able to offer custom bikes in 4 different models. http://www.bianchi.it/en/productsIndividual2009/Products_Intro.aspx
So they need to know how to make these models and make them well in order to be able to offer this service to the public.


----------



## alex0220

As far as I know, only Time and Giant make their own carbon. All other brands buy from someone else. Colnago buys from the italian carbon factory that sells to Ferrari also, and it is used in the line made in Italy (EPS, C50, EP.....). Most of the other brands buy from companies from Japan, Taiwan and China, including Colnago for the CX-1 and CLX that are made in Asia.


----------

